# My Shepherds ears



## Wildrat (Sep 4, 2012)

I have been told by people and from reading post here that say if you have seen your pups ears standing up they will stand up. Wolfus is 3 1/2 months old. Her ears were doing really well. Her right ear stands up good. Her left ear was standing up good but one day I came home and her left ear was flopped down like a lab. It stays that way most of the time. I see her in the yard at times and with her head in certain positions it stands till she gets leveled out again. I'm thinking while playing with my other dogs they may have damaged the ear. My Italian greyhound likes nipping at ears when playing tag.
Am I being over concerned, or should I be. It really does not matter a lot if the ear does not stand but I think they are so funny looking when puppies with those two big old radar antennas standing up. They look like little donkey's. 
Please advise and thanks much.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The ears will flop down when they're teething, which is about to happen to Wolfus. Make sure she has plenty of hard things to chew like bully sticks, knuckle bones, antlers- that strengthens the muscles. Once her teeth start coming out you might want to take a rag, tie it in a knot, wet it with water or chicken broth and freeze it. I also froze whole raw carrots.


----------



## MarkJoel60 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wildrat said:


> Wolfus is 3 1/2 months old. Her ears were doing really well. Her right ear stands up good. Her left ear was standing up good but one day I came home and her left ear was flopped down like a lab.


This happened with ours, too. At about the same time the ear started flopping. Interestingly, it was the first ear that went up that flopped. The other one stayed. But now (two weeks later) both are back up.

You are probably fine, but keep an eye on them. If they aren't up at 5 months, you will probably need to get them taped.



Wildrat said:


> It really does not matter a lot if the ear does not stand but...


Yeah, it really does. My last GSD's ears never went up, and we had an awful time with them, keeping them from getting infected. The poor thing was always scratching at them. We had to clean them several times a week, and sometimes we had to get medicine for them. He LOVED when we cleaned them, but hated the medicine.

Believe me, it is MUCH better when the ears go up!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the ears do the dance, up down and all around. my last 
GSD ears went up at 6 months old. the dog i have now
ears went up at 5 months old.

how much time is your 3&1/2 month old pup spending
in the yard?



Wildrat said:


> I have been told by people and from reading post here that say if you have seen your pups ears standing up they will stand up. Wolfus is 3 1/2 months old. Her ears were doing really well. Her right ear stands up good. Her left ear was standing up good but one day I came home and her left ear was flopped down like a lab. It stays that way most of the time.
> 
> >>>> I see her in the yard at times and with her head in certain positions it stands till she gets leveled out again. <<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildrat (Sep 4, 2012)

She is out in the yard several hours a day with my IG & what's suppose to be a vizsla playing. She spends the rest of the time in the house sleeping, chewing on bones, rawhide bones, computer cords etc.
As far as ears being clean my IG cleans both of the other dogs ears daily, she also tries to clean mine also.
I found a PDF file on the ears by an older fella that has been with shepherds a long time and it explained a lot including how to tape the fur balls ears.
My other white shepherds ears which my ex absconded with ears once they went up they never went down. All dogs are different just like people though and I kinda forgot that.
I really appreciate y'all, and thanks again!


----------



## Wildrat (Sep 4, 2012)

Both ears are up again at 4 1/2 months and her big girl teeth are coming in well.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Kyleigh's ears didn't stay up all the way until she about 5.5 months old. Not sure if it's different for the long coated GSDs. She sure looked cute during the process tho!


----------



## Wildrat (Sep 4, 2012)

These shepherds are just cute regardless. That is why they get away with murder. They love their masters and they come and tell when they have been up to no good. It's difficult to discipline an honest dog.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I've heard so many stories of the ear dance. Pyrate's ears went up at 12 weeks and never went back down but his brother's ears went up and down couple times during teething. Raina's ears always stayed up from the first picture I saw of her at 12 weeks - I didn't get her to the US until 15 weeks and they were still up. Her sister's ears - one flopped and one stood up for another month but then they both popped up. I was lucky enough to get to know littermates of both my dogs.


----------



## Wildrat (Sep 4, 2012)

Yep, the ears on these dogs are all different.
I think it's like I read somewhere or someone told, that if they ever stood up they will stand up eventually.


----------



## Wildrat (Sep 4, 2012)

Wolfus is 5 1/2 months old now. Both her ears are up to stay. She has most of her big girl teeth now. She demonstrates them on my toes nibbling. She is so funny and loving. She seems to enjoy making me happy, that and dragging anything she can find in the woods into the yard, beer bottles, toys, a horse's lower jaw bone, a head off of a riding horse, a car seat bottom, just all kind of stuff. She is doing a good job of cleaning the woods of junk. My other dogs are loving but Wolfus is especially loving. She likes crawling up in my lap and laying her head down or just nusseling. She even tries to preen my arm. 
Well that's the latest with Wolfus the wolfy wolf hound.


----------

